# Starcraft supersport 18 restoration update



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

I started back in on my 1974 starcraft supersport 18 this week. This is my cold weather boat, as I have a 24' fiberglass I/O boat for warm weather months. I started the restoration last winter, but got sidelined by other projects. I recently purchased a bigger all season boat, so I need to get this one completed and out of the barn. Hope to get it completed next week. I'll be posting it for sale when completed.








































































Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

That's one fine looking boat. Those are hard to find. I have a 16ss and would love to upgrade one day to an 18ss.


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

My friend, you have done an outstanding job on that boat, looks fantastic, hint, also know someone might b interested when done too..That would make a great nite fishin boat.


----------



## Dave068 (Jul 10, 2016)

Very nice.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Nice job!


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

FISHIN 2 said:


> My friend, you have done an outstanding job on that boat, looks fantastic, hint, also know someone might b interested when done too..That would make a great nite fishin boat.


I have put a ton of thought into setting it up, has led lights under the gunnels for the night bite too. When it's done I'll post everything that has been done. I hate to see it go, but just can't keep 3 boats right now. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## moondog5814 (Apr 8, 2007)

You do some great work. Very impressive.


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the compliments. I have a soft spot for these older boats. I have a new project on the horizon, but I will update with photos as soon as it's done. I'd be happy to offer advice or tips to anyone looking to restore any similar projects. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## 40xmax (Jun 10, 2018)

My Demeyes said:


> Thanks everyone for the compliments. I have a soft spot for these older boats. I have a new project on the horizon, but I will update with photos as soon as it's done. I'd be happy to offer advice or tips to anyone looking to restore any similar projects.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


I've got a 1976 18' Starcraft SS that completely rebuilt..soon as figure out how to load pix I'll do it...


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

40xmax said:


> I've got a 1976 18' Starcraft SS that completely rebuilt..soon as figure out how to load pix I'll do it...


Please do. The starcraft super sport is my favorite old boat by far.


----------



## 40xmax (Jun 10, 2018)

Not crazy about posting my phone # but if you want, I'll txt all the pix i have of the restoration. I love the boat, but wife says i cant have 3..(I've got a 1956 14' Crestliner Commador, unmolested that i have to finish polishing etc ect...anyways, gonna sell the SS, buy a bigger boat. 740 641 6313 ..


----------



## Masterbaiter66 (Sep 3, 2016)

My Demeyes said:


> Thanks everyone for the compliments. I have a soft spot for these older boats. I have a new project on the horizon, but I will update with photos as soon as it's done. I'd be happy to offer advice or tips to anyone looking to restore any similar projects.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


You definitely know what you are doing... I also love the old boats. Takes me back to when that was all I seen growing up along the Allegheny river....


----------



## tm1669 (Apr 27, 2007)

My Demeyes said:


> I started back in on my 1974 starcraft supersport 18 this week. This is my cold weather boat, as I have a 24' fiberglass I/O boat for warm weather months. I started the restoration last winter, but got sidelined by other projects. I recently purchased a bigger all season boat, so I need to get this one completed and out of the barn. Hope to get it completed next week. I'll be posting it for sale when completed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tm1669 (Apr 27, 2007)

Nice looking Supersport. 
I got a 1972 Supersport 16 this year that Im looking at restoring over the winter. 
What did you use for the flooring? I was thinking of standard marine carpet over marine plywood but really would like something a little cleaner. Vinyl flooring would be cool but its a bit pricey for me right now.


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

I used Raptor bedliner spray over new epoxy coated marine plywood. I built it to fish out of, and don't like carpet in fishing boats.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

My Demeyes said:


> I started back in on my 1974 starcraft supersport 18 this week. This is my cold weather boat, as I have a 24' fiberglass I/O boat for warm weather months. I started the restoration last winter, but got sidelined by other projects. I recently purchased a bigger all season boat, so I need to get this one completed and out of the barn. Hope to get it completed next week. I'll be posting it for sale when completed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


very nice


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Love to see fine workmanship like that.
An excellent job for sure!


----------



## dcool (Apr 14, 2004)

Looks like you could make a living restoring older boats. Nice job!


----------

